# Getting frustrated with 722K issues



## lsokoloff (Nov 15, 2006)

Here is what is happening. Every so often and it seems like it only happens when I change to an over the air channel, any information screens that appear will not go away. Yesterday I switched to an OTA channel and the "Signal Lost" message came up, but after a few seconds, the signal locked on and around the edges of the warning message I could see the program. Then yesterday and today, the channel information banner across the top of the screen will not disappear after five seconds or so like it is supposed to. In either case I can change channels, but that banner from the OTA channel will not go away. DISH tech support has been no help. They have sent me a new remote and replaced my 722k with no change. I have told them that a hard reset fixes the problem for awhile and guess what, that's what they told me to do. I shouldn't have to be doing that on a daily basis. DISH offered to send a service person out, but I can't make the problem occur on demand and I surely don't want to leave my TV in this condition for 12 hours or more until a tech person gets here. Plus I'm not confident that they will be able to solve it anyway. BTW, when this problem occurs on TV1, TV2 becomes inoperable too. Right now for example I turned my TV2 on and I have sound, but the screen I am seeing is the one that says your receiver is off and to hit "Select" to turn it on. 

BTW, when I do a hard reset, everything works fine for awhile, sometimes a day, sometimes a week.

Len


----------



## DishTim (Feb 6, 2006)

lsokoloff said:


> Here is what is happening. Every so often and it seems like it only happens when I change to an over the air channel, any information screens that appear will not go away. Yesterday I switched to an OTA channel and the "Signal Lost" message came up, but after a few seconds, the signal locked on and around the edges of the warning message I could see the program. Then yesterday and today, the channel information banner across the top of the screen will not disappear after five seconds or so like it is supposed to. In either case I can change channels, but that banner from the OTA channel will not go away. DISH tech support has been no help. They have sent me a new remote and replaced my 722k with no change. I have told them that a hard reset fixes the problem for awhile and guess what, that's what they told me to do. I shouldn't have to be doing that on a daily basis. DISH offered to send a service person out, but I can't make the problem occur on demand and I surely don't want to leave my TV in this condition for 12 hours or more until a tech person gets here. Plus I'm not confident that they will be able to solve it anyway. BTW, when this problem occurs on TV1, TV2 becomes inoperable too. Right now for example I turned my TV2 on and I have sound, but the screen I am seeing is the one that says your receiver is off and to hit "Select" to turn it on.
> 
> BTW, when I do a hard reset, everything works fine for awhile, sometimes a day, sometimes a week.
> 
> Len


This is a known issue after recent software update. Mine is doing the exact same thing. 
I was told to wait for the next update. Dish is aware of this issue and working diligently to correct.


----------



## lsokoloff (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Tim. Any idea how often these updates come out? The thing that bothers me as much as anything is that the DISH tech support folks don't inform me about these things when I call? Surely they know or should know that this is a problem they are working on. Why send me a new remote, a new 722k and set up a service call when none of that will fix this issue?

Len


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Is this new to L750?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And each time when FW bug came to discuss in Internet, we asking our self:
-* is there any person who are doing QA tests for the company before any FW version start spooling to customer's boxes ?*


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> And each time when FW bug came to discuss in Internet, we asking our self:
> -* is there any person who are doing QA tests for the company before any FW version start spooling to customer's boxes ?*


DIRECTV has an ongoing public beta test program atop their in-house testing program and it doesn't seem to produce much better results. Engineering after the fact seems to be the order of the day.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

P Smith said:


> And each time when FW bug came to discuss in Internet, we asking our self:
> -* is there any person who are doing QA tests for the company before any FW version start spooling to customer's boxes ?*


Your cynicism towards anything that might be construed as a company isnt really relevant here (or in most other threads where your posts come off like this).

Ofcourse dish does betas for the updates, bugs get past beta tests all the time in all of the industries its a fact of life. Its happened before, it happens now and and it will continue to happen.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seems to me you want to bring down your opponent (are you on our, consumer's site, after all ?), instead to discuss the ongoing issue.

And do me a favor - read a definition of cynicism, before blindly apply it to the post.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Run that reply through google translate one more time before giving me a definition lesson buddy


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stay on the topic, please.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

harsh said:


> DIRECTV has an ongoing public beta test program atop their in-house testing program and it doesn't seem to produce much better results. Engineering after the fact seems to be the order of the day.


Refreshing to see you post on a DISH thread for a change. :sure:


----------

